# Newbie - A few pics of projects



## NorthernDIY (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello All, I am new to the forum, just wanted to show you a few examples of projects I have completed.


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

very nice work! and welcome.
i love the rocks under glass.


----------



## smontanye (Jul 26, 2007)

could ya give some more detail on the rock tables?


----------



## DSallee (Feb 29, 2008)

More detail for me too.... I really like the tables with the rocks under glass.... 

Dave


----------



## davo (Mar 30, 2008)

I like the rock under the glass as well. 

Do you get condensation problems when you place cold drinks on the glass?


----------



## NorthernDIY (Apr 11, 2008)

*Info on rock tables*

Thanks for the replies. The rocks aren't actually under glass, what I did for them is I used a two part clear epoxy called Nu-Lustre-55. It is a hard finish that I experimented with. Usually you use it for stuff like mosaics, newspaper clippings, etc.

What I did was I built the tables with a two inch cavity, filled them with the rocks, and proceeded to fill the cavity and cover the rocks with the epoxy. Where I made a mistake, is I didn't need a two inch cavity. I could have gotten away with 3/4 to 1 inch and had plenty of rock coverage. In the end I used almost 4 gallons of epoxy ($$$). Overall I am happy with them, when I put the last coat of epoxy, the temperature had dropped in my garage a little bit and I ended up with what I think is a slight condensation on the top rocks. No-one but myself is able to see it until I point it out to them. You have to look at it at a certain angle and you see a slight haze over the rocks (minor imperfection that I will know how to correct next time. Sorry to be so long winded. Hope that helped out.


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice work. 

I have a couple of questions. 
1. Actually, this isn't a question, but a suggestion. I think it would look so much better if you replaced your plug in face plates with wood face plates.:thumbsup: 

So now the question, in the pic of the mantel, I see on the right side you have a good bit of thickness out from the wall. Does this also extend to the other side of the wall also? I see you have a vase sitting there, just how thick is the wall jutting out? 

I have done the same thing in my upstairs, but I go from floor to ceiling with mine. 
I like the way you did your's also. I am thinking of doing that downstairs but maybe with a raised panel instead of T&G. 

Thanks for showing your work.:thumbsup:


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Very,Very nice work and I also like those rock tables


----------



## NorthernDIY (Apr 11, 2008)

woodworks said:


> Nice work.
> 
> I have a couple of questions.
> 1. Actually, this isn't a question, but a suggestion. I think it would look so much better if you replaced your plug in face plates with wood face plates.:thumbsup:
> ...


Thanks,
I am definitely going to change the faceplates, I have yet to find one for my TV cable faceplate, so I want to find that first so that they are all the same. On the right side of the mantle I built the wall out 7 inches to match the left side(which is the basement foundation) The top surface of the mantle is 9 inches if I remember correctly and that continues across the front of the fireplace and down the left side.

Hope that answers your question. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## davo (Mar 30, 2008)

Thats a lot of epoxy, how much did it cost you in epoxy? Would $50 of covered the epoxy? Also is epoxy hard wareing? Does it scratch easily?


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, that answers my question. It also tells me it's your basement which I wouldn't have known that from the pic's.

I like the peice of ply you used over the mantel. If you think about it, it looks like the beach with the ocean washing up on shore. I'm sure you did that on purpose, right???:boat: :laughing:


----------



## NorthernDIY (Apr 11, 2008)

woodworks said:


> Yes, that answers my question. It also tells me it's your basement which I wouldn't have known that from the pic's.
> 
> I like the peice of ply you used over the mantel. If you think about it, it looks like the beach with the ocean washing up on shore. I'm sure you did that on purpose, right???:boat: :laughing:


Finally someone figured out my plywood secret. lol. Yeah I should have mentioned in the original post that the fireplace was in the basement.


----------



## NorthernDIY (Apr 11, 2008)

davo said:


> Thats a lot of epoxy, how much did it cost you in epoxy? Would $50 of covered the epoxy? Also is epoxy hard wareing? Does it scratch easily?


The epoxy was a little pricier than that. I had estimated when I started that I would need about a gallon, and it was $97 per gallon. I ended up needing almost 4 gallons. Ouch. All in all though there wasn't a lot of money tied up in Oak for it, so the whole project still came in under $550. which is cheaper than the $1000 set of manufactured tables that we were originally looking at.

As for the hard wearing. It is pretty good, I managed to get a couple of small surface scratches, nothing to worry about.


----------



## mfiredawg717 (Apr 11, 2008)

very nic mantle. the tables are also nice. keep up the good work.


----------

